# General > Literature >  Writers Group

## squidge

I have been going to a Writers Group in inverness on a Monday Night. Its a Polish - UK Group and they have published a wee book in both languages. I am not a writer but The Bruce (my husband) is so I thought I would go along for the chance to do something together and something grown up lol.  

The group is usually around six people and we do a bit of theory - looking at a particular aspect of literature - We have done characterisation, time, place, action, and truth and lies.  We then write about something connected to the aspect we have been discussing.  We also get "home challenge" = homework and we write something at home connected to the meeting we have just had - this might be the aspect we were discussing or it might be something that has come up in our chatter of which there is much and much laughter too.  We do not offer a criticism of a persons piece of work in the formal feedback sense - the group is about learning to enjoy writing and having some fun with it so good or bad, funny or sad, true or fiction, poetry or prose we listen and enjoy it. 

Today I found myself searching for a place and time to write my home challenge as we are away this weekend. I realised that writing has become a pleasure for me in a way that I didnt expect. I dont think I have a novel in me lol but I do think I enjoy it and thats the best thing.

----------


## Torvaig

Glad you are enjoying your group Squidge and as you say, even if you don't have a novel in you it is fun to write. Enjoy!

----------


## katarina

everyone has at least one novel in them, squidge!

----------


## Torvaig

> everyone has at least one novel in them, squidge!


As you have proved Katerina!  :Smile:

----------


## lelebo

is there a group in Wick that is open to new members?  I would be really interested .. I think it would be really good to have the support, encouragement and feedback of being part of a group.  :Smile:

----------


## katarina

they hold a meeting in the Breadabane house hotel every second monday at 8.00pm.  next meeting on mon. 9th july.

----------

